
foone: Pictures of Keyboards - tosh
https://twitter.com/foone/status/1178881417737994240
======
molteanu
F20 seems useful to me. Well, no, not really. I don't even get why we still
have F's at all!

I've been trying out a split, fully programable keyboard as of late, mainly
for reasons of wrist pain after heavy use of shitty keyboards. Literally the
first thing that struck me was the fact that you can easily have at least two
keys for your thumb fingers that can act like Space and Enter when tapped, but
as Ctrl and Alt, when held. This was after an hour of use and the natural
though came "what the f __* are we still doing with these weird keyboards, and
why the hell are the big companies like Microsoft and Dell that sell them by
the millions, not able to invest a bit of money even for this smallest of
improvements and instead we get wireless junk and pretty audio buttons and in
general a cheap product that is bad for your health?! ".

I've also found a nice collection of Lisp Keyboards [1]. It was posted here on
HN like a week ago without much success. There is some nice keyboard history
in there, too. Hope you'll find it interesting. Thanks for posting this!

[1]
[https://deskthority.net/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=98&ok](https://deskthority.net/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=98&ok)

